# Replacing the Thermostat, Timing belt also?



## Technic568 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Guys!

I have been lurking for a while. Their is an awesome wealth of info here! So here is my question that i am going to throw out.

I have a 01 B5.5 V6 Passat and i suspect that the thermostat is stuck open. I get relatively low amounts of heat out of the heater (Makes for some cold mornings) and the temperature guage fluctuates below the normal running temperature depending on how fast i drive. I currently have 243K on the odometer, the Timing belt was replaced at 200K. I know that i have to pull the Timing belt off in order to replace the thermostat, so while i am in their would it be a good idea to do the timing belt change and associated parts, or should i just wait until i am closer to 90K change interval?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It definitely does sound like your thermostat is stuck open. It's possible to replace it without removing the timing belt, but it's tricky and frustrating. It won't really hurt anything to wait a little longer, except that your fuel economy is going to suck, and you won't have heat. I'm pretty sure the interval is 75k, not 90k, so I'd probably just get it over with now.


----------

